# New update on my daughter



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Just thought I would share a positive note RE: my daughter. She has had a bumpy ride the last few weeks (really out of it for 10 days-2 weeks with low iron, resulting in exhaustion and depression), but she has been hanging in there. Today she was happy that she finally got to see a GYN doc RE: her monthly mood problems. She came out of the clinic with 3 months of free meds! She will share any details about this with me IF and when she decides to do so... Hopefully, her thyroid is stablizing as well.

I'm just happy that my daughter is able to get out of bed before the afternoon traffic report and is able to start planning her life again (short term job, getting back to school in January, etc.). I am grateful for progress...

:hugs:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Glad to hear that your daughter is doing better. Will be praying that everything will continue to improve and that she can enjoy life again!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Glad she is doing better and will pray it continues to get even better.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Slow but steady, one day at a time. She has been through an ordeal, and this is her journey.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Debbie from Milwaukee said:


> Just thought I would share a positive note RE: my daughter. She has had a bumpy ride the last few weeks (really out of it for 10 days-2 weeks with low iron, resulting in exhaustion and depression), but she has been hanging in there. Today she was happy that she finally got to see a GYN doc RE: her monthly mood problems. She came out of the clinic with 3 months of free meds! She will share any details about this with me IF and when she decides to do so... Hopefully, her thyroid is stablizing as well.
> 
> I'm just happy that my daughter is able to get out of bed before the afternoon traffic report and is able to start planning her life again (short term job, getting back to school in January, etc.). I am grateful for progress...
> 
> :hugs:


This is the most wonderful news. Small progress equals big progress!! Will continue the prayers on my end.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Wonderful news about your daughter! I pray it gets better and better.


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Just wanted to report that my 20 year old daughter will be flying back to Philadelphia tomorrow to go back to her art university! We weren't even totally sure she was going back until about 10 days ago. Our daughter went through a flurry of activity over 2-3 days and got OKs from her doctor, counselor, and psychiatrist at the university to be able to return to school.

It seems that taking birth control pills over the past few months has greatly reduced severe emotional problems for her. She still seems to exhibit irritability at times, but she is able to get up in the morning now and function much better than she previously was doing. She also promises to follow up with her Philly physician to make sure that her thyroid and anemia are back to normal levels. It does still bother me that the clinic physician never followed up to see what was causing her anemia.

Well, we are hoping and praying for the best for my daughter. As always, I appreciate all the support I get here.

hugs3


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad to hear she is doing better. I hope the semester goes well for her.


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

I am happy to give another status report on my daughter, who is back studying art at her university in Philadelphia. She is taking 12 credits, which is just enough to be considered full time but not too much to be really stressful. When I text/chat on the web or talk to her on the phone, she seems like she is doing pretty well. She is keeping up with classes (and has taken advantage of a tutor with a pottery methods class), involved with old and new friends, and stays busy with activities she enjoys, like cooking.

This is all really good news, because only a few months ago, our daughter was basically not functioning at all. Since she was not able to stay on the EXPENSIVE meds her psychiatrists prescribed nor regularly see a psychiatrist because of lack of health insurance, I can only conclude that the bulk of her emotional concerns originated with physical problems. Now that she is on birth control pills and has allowed 8 months for Armour to help her system, her extreme mood swings and anemia seem to be gone. She told me she recently went for a blood test with her primary doctor in Philly, and I know she is at least seeing a psychiatrist who works for the university.

She will be turning 21 tomorrow, and now her future looks much brighter than it did last spring and summer. It melted my heart when she wrote on her Facebook wall last night: "I miss my mom."

Thanks to those of you who have been so supportive during this trying time in our lives. This goes to show you just how sensitive some people's hormone balance is and how nicely the story can end when you finally get those hormones back in line!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Debbie from Milwaukee said:


> Just thought I would share a positive note RE: my daughter. She has had a bumpy ride the last few weeks (really out of it for 10 days-2 weeks with low iron, resulting in exhaustion and depression), but she has been hanging in there. Today she was happy that she finally got to see a GYN doc RE: her monthly mood problems. She came out of the clinic with 3 months of free meds! She will share any details about this with me IF and when she decides to do so... Hopefully, her thyroid is stablizing as well.
> 
> I'm just happy that my daughter is able to get out of bed before the afternoon traffic report and is able to start planning her life again (short term job, getting back to school in January, etc.). I am grateful for progress...
> 
> :hugs:


I see your sense of humor prevails!! LOL!! This is great news and I hope she gets that ferritin up. From what I hear, Ferritin should be 50 to 100, the close to 100,the better.

This is wonderful news and you bettcha' this is progress. Big time!


----------



## AngeInBoston (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Debbie, I'm so glad to hear she's doing so much better, it gives me hope for my daughter!


----------

